# My GuHong now cuts 50 degs with ease



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAfsl-Uxdz0

Sorry about the crappy video.
Is 25 too old to be wearing Batman PJs?



This time without my right index finger kind of near the up layer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIncrrbrEic


edited AGAIN 08.23.10
----------------------------------------------------------------------


I was extremely happy with my GuHongs straight out the box but a few mins ago I was astonished.
I just tried some lube which my GF bought back from work

http://watchpart.co.uk/elma-vacuproof-silicon-revealing-p-2457.html

I put a small drop on 4 of the corners and a couple of drops on the inner circumference and all of a sudden I had a cube which God would be proud of.

It used to cut about 40 degs with a little force.
I just put it to 45 deg and it cut with almost no effort at all with fairly tight tensions.
It cuts all the way to about 50 degs then cuts the wrong way.

Has anyone had any experience with this lube?

If I find out it will destroy my cube within a few weeks I doubt that will stop me from using it. I'll just stock up on GuHongs. If the movies cost £8 with no popcorn then I think I can budget for a new cube at £7 quite regularly.

I know some of you think corner cutting is overrated and with precise turns it's unnecessary but the overall performance of the cube has gone though the roof.

Anyway, I'm going to stop gushing and do a few dozen solves before I pass out.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

cool story. any videos of said corner cutting?


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

How far can you run into the woods?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 22, 2010)

description said:


> This is a silicone based sealant...


hmm...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll dig out my camera tomorrow if you want but its gone 3 here with no tripod or camera person.

My 1st 12 solves were a new PB (a little under 22)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> How far can you run into the woods?



Half way I suppose but I doubt my lungs would last that long.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool, but who actually needs 50 degrrees, the same performance can be achieved with 35-40


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

People who hate on wanting good corner cutting are starting to look like clones. No one needs it, yes, but it's good to have.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

50 degrees lol.


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 22, 2010)

my gu hong can cut 180°


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 22, 2010)

Even if it does cut corners at 50˚, WHY DO YOU NEED IT TO?


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

Gavin said:


> Even if it does cut corners at 50˚, WHY DO YOU NEED IT TO?





Edward said:


> People who hate on wanting good corner cutting are starting to look like clones. No one needs it, yes, but it's good to have.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

again I say
50 degrees lol


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

and again I say how far can you run into the woods?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> People who hate on wanting good corner cutting are starting to look like clones.





Spoiler












But seriously, how is 50 degrees anywhere near necessary to have?


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > People who hate on wanting good corner cutting are starting to look like clones.
> ...



Good (as in, it's nice) to have, not necessary.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > People who hate on wanting good corner cutting are starting to look like clones.
> ...



It's not necessary. It's just good. It's like a bonus.
Why not have it, if it's there?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 22, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


Well said, but there's really no use for it in a real solve. It's like some of the crappy games that are sometimes packaged with video game consoles. They're there, but they're pretty useless.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 22, 2010)

I need at least 40 degree corner cuts.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Aug 22, 2010)

AHHHHHHH!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

OMG 50? 50?!?


----------



## AngeL (Aug 22, 2010)

Until proven otherwise, your cube actually cuts 35. Considering most people who claim 40 are exaggerating, I don't know why you'd bother posting about getting 50 without already having a video.


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

Why do we measure in degrees anyway? Why not how much of the edge it cuts ? My F2 cuts around 3/4's of an edge..


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> Why do we measure in degrees anyway? Why not how much of the edge it cuts ? My F2 cuts around 3/4's of an edge..



Because people would exaggerate 3/4 piece as 5/4 pieces.


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we measure in degrees anyway? Why not how much of the edge it cuts ? My F2 cuts around 3/4's of an edge..
> ...



Then you can say that it's an edge and 1/4 of the corner. It's just to avoid the "are you sure about that? Check again" type of thing when using degrees.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

MY GUHONG CAN CUT A CUBE WITH A KATANA! D:<


----------



## Chrish (Aug 22, 2010)

You can be stubborn if you wish, but this is most definitely at least 46 degrees.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2010)

50 it´s not necessary at all. If you like/need that tolerence in your cube you are a poor skill cuber. . Maybe if i loose one of my cubes enough i can cut 50, but really: who really needs that and what for?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Until proven otherwise, your cube actually cuts 35. Considering most people who claim 40 are exaggerating, I don't know why you'd bother posting about getting 50 without already having a video.



Cough cough. If anything I was under estimating so I wouldn't look too stupid.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 22, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > Until proven otherwise, your cube actually cuts 35. Considering most people who claim 40 are exaggerating, I don't know why you'd bother posting about getting 50 without already having a video.
> ...



lawl... underestimating a 50 degree cut, it'll reverse cut if you're not careful.
Now my Guhong does cut like, 1 degree less than 45. When I have it at 45, I can force the cut, but the corner kinda gets stuck.
I want a video of this 50+ corner cutting. Btw, only hold onto the bottom two layer when you're doing it. I hate seeing videos of people pulling the cube down using their index finger.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2010)

It can't be less than 50deg at 23 sec.
Max reverse cut at 26 sec.


----------



## nck (Aug 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> Good (as in, it's nice) to have, not necessary.



If I'm given two almost identical cubes with the only difference being corner cutting abilities, I obviously would choose the one that cuts more.
I mean, for example, those shitty games that come with game consoles are useless, but I wouldn't specifically demand a console without the games, it's just......nice to have. So why would people suddenly start saying it's not necessary to have while in fact it rarely affects normal solving? It's like the AV-SV with its awesome centre caps, I would still prefer to have it than saying it's useless and not care about it all together.


----------



## AngeL (Aug 22, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > Until proven otherwise, your cube actually cuts 35. Considering most people who claim 40 are exaggerating, I don't know why you'd bother posting about getting 50 without already having a video.
> ...



Okay, now you REALLY have to post a video. Not a single person here believes you.

Seriously, I don't hate you or anything, but you have to understand how outrageous what you're claiming is. I'll be the first person to man up and say I was wrong if you post a legit video.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)

AngeL said:


> I'll be the first person to man up and say I was wrong if you post a legit video.



inb4first


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2010)

AngeL said:


> cube-o-holic said:
> 
> 
> > AngeL said:
> ...



I have posted the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAfsl-Uxdz0

I change the initial post to include it.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 22, 2010)

When I made my last post I failed and forgot to add the link..

''You can be stubborn if you wish, but this is most definitely at least 46 degrees.''
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5878P7vfao


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 22, 2010)

I like how it accidentally reversed.

That's hella baller.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 22, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> MY GUHONG CAN CUT A CUBE WITH A KATANA! D:<



This.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> It's like some of the crappy games that are sometimes packaged with video game consoles. They're there, but they're pretty useless.



I think you got that backward. They sold me this crappy gamecube with this great Zelda series game.


----------



## Nestor (Aug 22, 2010)

I stopped using my GuHong... now I cube like a freaking Neanderthal and pop my AV every other solve.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 22, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > cube-o-holic said:
> ...


I like how your right hand index finger is on the UBR corner when you do R'.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

You guys do realise that my GuHong cuts 360 degrees?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 22, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> cube-o-holic said:
> 
> 
> > AngeL said:
> ...


----------



## DeathCuberK (Aug 22, 2010)

No offense, but Morton's GuHong is WAY better than yours. It can cut 360. 

But on a serious note, My GuHong only cuts half a piece, which is fine. You don't need 50 degree cutting. You need a better turning style.


----------



## AngeL (Aug 23, 2010)

Dude, your finger is on UBR when you go past 45 degrees. It looked like you were getting around 40 or 45 cleanly, which is definitely good, but all the 45+ cuts either locked a bit or you had your finger on the top layer. My A-V can cut, like, 80 degrees if that's allowed, lol


----------



## nck (Aug 23, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> No offense, but Morton's GuHong is WAY better than yours. It can cut 360.
> 
> But on a serious note, My GuHong only cuts half a piece, which is fine. You don't need 50 degree cutting. You need a better turning style.



Unfortunately we are not discussing about how much is actually needed.


----------



## Drax (Aug 23, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, corners cut you


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 23, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Dude, your finger is on UBR when you go past 45 degrees. It looked like you were getting around 40 or 45 cleanly, which is definitely good, but all the 45+ cuts either locked a bit or you had your finger on the top layer. My A-V can cut, like, 80 degrees if that's allowed, lol



Exactly. I specifically mentioned a few pages back, suspecting he would do this.
Only hold the bottom 2 layers, or else it isn't really corner cutting. If you want, make another video, and keep your fingers away from the top layer.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 23, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, your finger is on UBR when you go past 45 degrees. It looked like you were getting around 40 or 45 cleanly, which is definitely good, but all the 45+ cuts either locked a bit or you had your finger on the top layer. My A-V can cut, like, 80 degrees if that's allowed, lol
> ...



OMFG you cynical expletives

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIncrrbrEic

Special effects this time maybe?
I was trying to point out how good the lube was not how much everyone needs a GuHong or 50 deg cutting.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 23, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> OMFG you cynical expletives



I'm sorry but I don't think anyone was being cynical.

When people were telling you not to put your finger on the U layer I doubt they were thinking "he's consciously making an effort to fake this." If anything I would have used the ideomotor effect to explain it ("he is using his finger to make it easier but he doesn't realize.").

Your video is convincing evidence, so I believe that your cube _can_ cut >45 degrees. 

However I disagree with the premise that a higher maximum cut means easier lower cuts. A cube that can cut 35 degrees and a cube that can cut 25 degrees with have no significantly noticeable difference when cutting at 5 or 10 degrees. If anything I would find a higher maximum cut detrimental because it probably means the cube is too loose and would pop a lot.

Where would the threshold between normal corner cutting and reverse corner cutting lie? That's the only thing that interests me about this.

I have a question for you though: are the corners on the GuHong wider than the edges?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 23, 2010)

The cubies are all the same size. It's just the insides that are unlike any other 3x3x3 (that I know of). V-cube style corners with a comparatively small inner circumference.
All the cuts <40 degs are almost completely effortless, and rarely pops (but I've never really got that many pops from any cube) but as I said in my previous post with this thread I was trying to find out about the lube and weather it will destroy my cubes in the long run. So far I have failed to get any information about this at all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 23, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> The cubies are all the same size. It's just the insides that are unlike any other 3x3x3 (that I know of). V-cube style corners with a comparatively small inner circumference.
> All the cuts <40 degs are almost completely effortless, and rarely pops (but I've never really got that many pops from any cube) but as I said in my previous post with this thread I was trying to find out about the lube and weather it will destroy my cubes in the long run. So far I have failed to get any information about this at all.



Maru lube is beast with it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 23, 2010)

I will try it. It comes with the boxed 4x4x4 right?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> cube-o-holic said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG you cynical expletives
> ...



I think the real point of these threads/videos is to have fun. I mean seriously, 50 degrees is pure AWESOME.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> However I disagree with the premise that a higher maximum cut means easier lower cuts. A cube that can cut 35 degrees and a cube that can cut 25 degrees with have no significantly noticeable difference when cutting at 5 or 10 degrees. If anything I would find a higher maximum cut detrimental because it probably means the cube is too loose and would pop a lot.



when I say "smaller angles" it's not 5 or 10 degrees; we're talking about taking shortcuts by 20~30 degrees. And I disagree to you saying that a cube that have large corner-cutting angles would pop a lot. It depends on your fine-tuning skills. My type C could easily cut 1 piece and it pretty much never pops. A lot of people could testify how brutal my turning style was and how my cubes are all set right at the sweet spot.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 24, 2010)

cube-o-holic: Cynical=/=Skeptical


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'm severely dyslexic. It takes me ages to post because I have to google so many words.
However just googled cynical "having a sneering disbelief in".
I think the word fits the situation.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 24, 2010)

Nobody was 'sneering' from what I read.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



That's not sneering?


----------

